

Integrate siri without jailbreaking (via pennapps) - siralonso
http://betterthansiri.com/

======
mping
Proxying all traffic through an unknown network is not a good idea. Although
[https://github.com/plamoni/SiriProxy](https://github.com/plamoni/SiriProxy)
isn't currently working with iOS7, it's a better alternative (for iOS6 or
whenever it's ready).

~~~
ajayp1395
It doesn't proxy all traffic, you can verify it only proxies traffic from Siri
that begins with the command "GooglePlex" \- Ajay Patel (a developer)

